# **July 18,19 Simsbury CT; Mike Pannone 2-day Carbine Class**



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

*This instructor is VERY highly regarded*

*Mike Pannone is a former operational member of U.S. Marine Reconnaissance, Army Special Forces, and 1st SFOD-D (Delta). He has participated in combat operations and high risk protection in support of U.S. policies throughout the word as both an active duty military member, and a civilian contractor.*

*Mike has attended numerous Army, Marine and Navy special operations related schools, and high level training events. He is a certified FLETC Firearms Instructor, Federal Air Marshal Instructor, NRA Certified L/E Patrol Rifle, Pistol and Shotgun Instructor, Glock Armorer, and Simunition® FX® Scenario and safety Instructor. His specialized knowledge in urban operations, CQB, and pistol/carbine combat marksmanship from 1st-SFOD, close range and contact distance pistol combatives from work in the Federal Air Marshals, PSD and urban motorized operations from both military and contract work coupled with his broad operational experience give him a wide range of practical knowledge that is unique.*

*Mike trains vetted civilians, military, State, Federal and local Law Enforcement agencies the result of which made CTT-Solutions a Small Business Achievement Awardee in 2010, the first year the company did business as a stand-alone entity.*

*Mike Pannone 2-Day Carbine Class - July 18-19, 2014 - Simsbury, CT

Course Description: 2-day Carbine is a fast paced course designed to give students not only the technical but the practical understanding of the effective employment of their carbine or rifle in an extremely short period of time.

Narrative: The CTT-Solutions rifle program of instruction is designed to give shooter specific answers based on operational experience of multiple vetted military/ LE sources, testing and historical data. All techniques taught are highly efficient and effective in the use of a rifle 
for combative engagements as opposed to sport shooting. 

Topics covered during 2-day rifle course:
- Safety
- Rifle Marksmanship and Ballistics
- Weapons Handling
- Weapons Rigging and Accessories
- Carbine Theory
- Malfunctions
- Body Mechanics and Moving While Shooting
- Alternate Shooting Positions
- Support Side Shooting

Instructor: Mike Pannone

Class dates: July 18-19, 2014

Cost: $525

Location: Simsbury, CT
Range: 
Metacon Gun Club
Simsbury, CT
Weapon & Gear Class Requirements:
- Minimum of 4 30rd magazines and equipment to carry them in an operational configuration (belt, vest, or armor is fine)
- Cleaning equipment
- Eyes and ears 
- Weather appropriate attire and nothing offensive (nothing you would feel oddwearing in front of mom)
- Ammo: 800 rounds (Max) - 400 (Min) required 


***IF YOU CANNOT FIND REASONABLY PRICED AMMO FOR THE CLASS PLEASE EMAIL ME DIRECTLY AT [email protected]. 
WE HAVE SEVERAL *


----------

